# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý máy hàn Ozito 140A, hàng độc giá rẻ nhập khẩu Australia!

## Gamo

Em có 1 máy hàn Ozito như trong hình (mượn tạm hình trên mạng nhưng em nó cũng mới toanh, giống y chang), mới 99% do gần như không dùng bao giờ. Nay cần tiễn em nó đi theo anh đẹp trai nào có nhu cầu dùng do em để em nó đóng bụi thì quá phí.
Giá: 2.2tr
Tel: 0966 56 2222

----------


## vanlam1102

đây là máy hàn cơ hay máy hàn điện tử vậy bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thú thiệt thì em ko biết, chắc là nó dùng transformer vì em nghe đâu loại điện tử thì bé hơn

----------


## terminaterx300

hàn cơ rồi, tay vặn to thế kia + thước đo dòng trên nóc :v

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng ngon giá rẻ, nhưng với 140A chỉ xài được que 2.4ly trở lại thôi, chứ 3.2 mà kéo thì nóng bốc khói à. Nhanh tay, ưng bụng mà mua hụt thì tức lắm, em đã có 1 em Hồng Ký rồi chứ không thôi lên thẳng nhà hắn lấy luôn cho chắc.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Máy này bất tiện lắm. Dây hàn ngắn và nhỏ quá. 
Dòng hàn cũng nhỏ, mình có con 180A mà kéo còn không nổi.
Giá thì có vẻ tạm ổn do hàng hãng. Nhưng so với hàng VN thì chắc không cạnh tranh (180A dây đồng Thành Ký mình mua giá 1.600k, luôn dây điện, kềm hàn, kẹp mass... nữa thì hơn 2T).

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn các bác. Btw, đi kèm là kềm hàn & kẹp mass luôn. Dây dài chứ ko ngắn đâu, trong hình ko có chụp sợi dây

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao Thành Ký giá rẻ vậy ? em nhớ mua của Hồng Ký 180A thì khoảng 3.4Tr rồi .... không lẻ em mua mắc hay bác Gà con nhớ lầm , mà coi chừng dính dây nhôm thì ốm đòn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## cuongmay

> hàng ngon giá rẻ, nhưng với 140A chỉ xài được que 2.4ly trở lại thôi, chứ 3.2 mà kéo thì nóng bốc khói à. Nhanh tay, ưng bụng mà mua hụt thì tức lắm, em đã có 1 em Hồng Ký rồi chứ không thôi lên thẳng nhà hắn lấy luôn cho chắc.


có khi nào máy bác nó ăn gian dòng không ta?máy mình hàn que 3.2 chỉnh dòng có 120-130a thôi .

----------


## Ga con

Dây nhôm 200A giá có 1t4 à. Anh cứ đi hỏi xem, loanh quan khu 7 Hiền đó.
Máy hàn 200A dây đồng Taiwan giá tầm 2t1, dây nhôm 1t7-1t8 gì đó.
Hồi trước có cái máy hàn 200a Hồng ký dây nhôm, vẫn hàn 5-6 năm gì đó. Kéo que 2,6mm liên tục chừng 10 que nó bốc khói (cơ bản do quạt hư mà không sửa). Để nguội chút hàn OK, vẫn lạch cạch chạy thêm vài năm trước khi bị mất (tối bỏ quên trước nhà bị trộm hốt).

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Haiz.... em có xem rồi bác, máy hàn Hồng Ký 3tr+ chứ ko có rẻ hơn đâu. Em bán giá đó là muốn giải quyết cái kho cho lẹ.

Hàng Ozito thì chúng ta còn biết thương hiệu, còn các loại máy hàn Taiwan ở dọc Bảy Hiền hoặc Vĩnh Viễn thì em ko tin là hàng thiệt. Chuyện gì chứ máy hàn chơi đồ tào lao phiền lắm. Ở Vĩnh Viễn thì bác biết công nghệ vỏ Nhật ruột Vĩnh Viễn rồi đó....

----------


## ít nói

Sao còn mới thế pác . chắc dùng ít lắm

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng bãi về đôi lúc trúng vào lô hàng tồn kho nên có nhiều cái còn thùng hộp chưa xài luôn mà , chắc ông gamo ông nhanh tay nên mới chộp được 1 cái , còn lại thì lái nó lấy hết về bán lại rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> có khi nào máy bác nó ăn gian dòng không ta?máy mình hàn que 3.2 chỉnh dòng có 120-130a thôi .


Đúng tiêu chuẩn thì que sắt 3.2mm dòng hàn 80-130A thôi. Nhưng máy hàn 500A chỉnh hàn ở 130A nó khác hoàn toàn với máy hàn 140a chạy hết công suất. Máy hàn công suất nhỏ hàn sẽ bị dính.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Vụ hàn thì không nhiều kinh nghiệm lắm, nhất là ở máy hàn dây quấn. Nhưng lý thuyết và thực hành thì cũng biết chút chút, giờ bỏ lâu không rỏ có còn chính xác hay không  :Big Grin: .

Thường về lý thuyết thì điện áp hàn dây quấn có thể lên tới 100V (không tải), điện áp lúc mồi hàn có thể từ 50-80V (25-50V), điện lúc đang hàn từ 30-60V (15-40V). Việc duy trì điện áp & dòng điện phụ thuộc nhiều vào điện trở nội của cuộn dây, đường kích dây quấn, chất lượng dây quấn, chất lượng lõi sắt từ v.v...

Vậy nên tùy theo chất lượng máy mà cho chất lượng cũng như độ khó khi hàn có khác nhau. Nếu chất lượng máy kém thì khi hàn, điện áp hàn bị suy giảm lớn, khi hàn chậm vũng chảy có thể sát gần hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với que gây đoản mạch, tụt áp nghiêm trọng -> mất hồ quang và dính que. Khi đó với máy hàn chất lượng & máy công suất lớn làm việc với dòng nhỏ thì khã năng "phản kháng" tốt, điện áp & dòng hàn duy trì tốt nên ít bị tình trạng ngắn mạch này.

Điều này cũng đúng với máy hàn DC, máy hàn inverter. Chất lượng máy cũng có ảnh hưởng tương tự.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Hàng bãi về đôi lúc trúng vào lô hàng tồn kho nên có nhiều cái còn thùng hộp chưa xài luôn mà , chắc ông gamo ông nhanh tay nên mới chộp được 1 cái , còn lại thì lái nó lấy hết về bán lại rồi.


Hehe, ông Nam nói mò mà đúng quá, công ty thằng bạn nó thanh lý, mua giùm em là còn nguyên thùng nhưng em lại có thói quen là ko giữ thùng cho đỡ chật nhà. Tính học hàn nhưng nghĩ lại thôi để đưa ra tiệm cho nó làm cho khỏe.

----------


## Ga con

Bác xem link thử xem.
http://www.vatgia.com/3383/761038/m%...BD-mh150a.html
Trên mạng mình không thấy loại máy hàn cơ hoàn toàn, mà toàn loại gì mà hiển thị dòng hàn điện tử gì gì đó. Giá cũng giống và khác ngoài tiệm.
Không tin bác cứ dạo một vòng vài tiệm bán là biết liền à.
Mình thì muốn bán con Thành Ký 180A dây đồng, dây hàn dài 8m lõi 25mm2, dây mass 6m lõi 16mm2, dây nguồn 4mm dài hình như 8m, giá 1t8 có ai mua không. Bộ kềm hàn + dây diện lúc trước mình mua đến 500k, đủ để làm trong xưởng vừa vừa. Còn mới tinh, do hàn có vài lần thôi, hàn trực tiếp so sánh với máy hàn điện tử loại bèo (Riland, China) xong bỏ luôn máy hàn cơ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thanks bác, anyway, giá Hồng Ký đã là 1.5tr-1.8tr, chưa có kếm hàn & kềm mass, cộng vào cũng hơn giá của em. Chưa kể về chất lượng, thấy mẫu mã thì em thấy con Ozito ngon hơn rồi đó.

Ngoài ra, theo luật của forum, nếu bác thích bán hàng của bác thì nên lập topic riêng, đừng vào topic của em quảng cáo, nó kỳ cục lắm.

----------


## Ga con

Bác toàn nói đâu đâu nên em dẫn chứng thôi chứ em dâu có thèm bán.
Nói thêm cho bác biết:
- Kẹp mass như của bác: 15k.
- Kềm hàn: loại trung bình giá khoảng 60k, loại cực tốt giá tầm 110k. Kềm hàn như của bác mình chưa mua bao giờ nên không biết giá, mà mình đoán tầm 30k.
- Dây điện: dây dài như bác không biết được 2m (tiêu chuẩn của máy hàn mini) không, nhưng dây này tầm chưa tới 10mm2, giá thì tầm dưới 15k/m. Tổng dây điện tầm 100k (kể cả dây nguồn, phích cắm).
- Mặt nạ hàn: 26k loại bình thường. Loại super mini như cái này thì mình cũng chả biết.
Bác tính xem giá trị bao nhiêu.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thôi thread này thành thread cãi lộn mất. 




> Mình thì muốn bán con Thành Ký 180A dây đồng, dây hàn dài 8m lõi 25mm2, dây mass 6m lõi 16mm2, dây nguồn 4mm dài hình như 8m, giá 1t8 có ai mua không. Bộ kềm hàn + dây diện lúc trước mình mua đến 500k, đủ để làm trong xưởng vừa vừa. Còn mới tinh, do hàn có vài lần thôi, hàn trực tiếp so sánh với máy hàn điện tử loại bèo (Riland, China) xong bỏ luôn máy hàn cơ.


Cái này thì thật ra nếu bác không muốn bán thì ko nên post như thế, em ko biết nhưng cảm giác rất ...

----------


## QUANG KG

Hi,! các bác !em có chút ý kiến cho vui thôi nha bác chủ,có gì không đúng bỏ qua cho em nha.thú thật em chẳng có chút lý thuyết nhưng em biết hàn năm 1999 nên có chút nhận xét về em này cho anh em dể quyết định.
Thật ra loại cơ mini này(chẳng biết gọi như thế nào,tạm gọi em nó vậy)sử dụng bền hơn loại điện tử nếu đồng A và giá xèng..thì...
Máy điện tử dể ngắt khi que đang cháy hơn,chốt lại anh em nào có nhu cầu xử các cấu kiện 5,6li trở lại nên xúc em này là vừa(que 2.6l).xài nhiều thì lột áo em nó luôn..độ thêm cho em no lòi thêm một khúc...cọc để tháo lắp dây hàn.
Bác chủ cho mình giá kịch độc vào chổ kín nha,xem có máu lên là xúc luôn á....

----------

Gamo

----------


## culitruong

Thêm một ưu điểm cho em mau về với chủ mới:

Không biết hàng "chính chủ" nó thế nào chứ ngày xưa tớ hay móc dây ra 110v xài mấy cái máy cầm tay nghĩa địa khá tốt.

----------

Gamo

----------

